# New blues!



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice, I've all ways liked blue


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Blue's probably my favourite colour in animals, they're lovely


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning !


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

So pretty! 
Love blues, I have been looking for them for months now, but there are none in my area


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

gorgeous


----------

